# Need Vet in Adelaide



## gavinator (Nov 27, 2009)

i need a vet in adelaide that does a payment plan can anyone hep 
:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
Our cat got its tail caught in a door and its broken local vet wont fix it as we only have 150 dollars cash and he said that is not enough to fix tail only enough to put it down can anyone suggest a vet that will help out allowing a payment plan or leaving the cat with the vet until we pay the remainder

we have 6 kids and funds are tight this time of year any help would be appreciated


----------



## gavinator (Nov 27, 2009)

all sorted cat is at payneham vet,.............cost $350


----------



## kellyandgreg (Nov 27, 2009)

so did they let you pay it off or did you have to pay up front
how is the cat doing now
know how you feel we have 5 kids and this time of year is just horrible and very stressfull

good luck it can only get better


----------



## gavinator (Nov 27, 2009)

Payneham Vet Centre paid $100 up front letting us pay the rest next week

she is in surgery now removing her tail pick her up at 3pm 
kellyandgreg thankyou for your concern Merry Xmas to you


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 27, 2009)

Look at it this way Gavin ..you got yourself a manx kitty now


----------



## gavinator (Nov 27, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Look at it this way Gavin ..you got yourself a manx kitty now



lol thats what i thought too :lol:


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 28, 2009)

6 and 5 a piece. catholics, right??


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 28, 2009)

Glad your cat is ok Gavin, there area couple of vets who will allow you to make payments. I had to do it when my kitten had a bad reaction to a vaccination. That was through Adelaide Animal Hospital, they are fantastic and very caring.
I also know how hard it is, I have 5 kids, mostlt grown up now, but when they were younger it was hard to pay for everything. Even now they still need help at times and we are there for them.


----------

